# New Oasis out July 2019



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Still the same old device but with orange glowlight. Somewhat disappointed.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F7TLZF4/ref=ods_gw_eink_stg_launch_v1?pf_rd_p=34f6fea8-fdfe-47f2-9401-a370a790f4f5&pf_rd_r=PCGWMER0VD95VC6VPRDM


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The "warm light" is not really of interest to me, either. Fairly bright white remains more crisp to my poor eyesight.

I have to say at this point with my Oasis 2, I can't really come up with any other improvements that would make me jump on a new Kindle.  Maybe some way to increase battery life without adding much extra weight.  Oh, a return to an authorized, easy, user-replaceable battery like the K1 would actually make me happy, but that's about it.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Agreed, what a letdown. Wishing the device was a refresh update to the Oasis 6". They're essentially taking two year old tech from Kobo's reader (admittedly like the warm and cool toggle) and selling it as fresh and new (not unlike when Samsung people saw wireless charging four years later on Apple and thought "old news")...

Great product so i'm sure it'll sell and if you don't have a 7", it's a great refresh. But really was hoping they'd turn the 6" Oasis into a metal version. And a pretty ugly black strip on the back of the new Kindle. Like that the original is just brushed metal, clean and streamlined.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe that strip is also on the original Oasis2. It is on the 3G version, not the wifi. The antenna thingie? I remember that being in the pics too and talked about then. 

I already have the 7 inch and don't really need that light. I wish they would make another 6 inch kindle with buttons. I have gone back to my Oasis1 for reading as its just easier to grip that size for me than the larger. Even though I have to have the cover on the O1 at all times as the internal battery can't keep up anymore. I guess I just don't need those larger devices and 6 inch has always been just about right for me. Its a nice kindle and maybe I'll read on it again. But I can't have it in a cover for reading as its just too heavy. And that makes it a wee bit hard to grip on the edges and slippy. 

So it has 25 LED"s compared to the 12 of the current O2. I assume the extra ones are the colored ones? 

But yeah, I am still hoping for a 6 inch kindle with buttons. I am just afraid that they'll only keep the big Oasis as the only one that will have them. I must have the buttons so the paperwhite is useless to me.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been hoping for the "warm light" for a while.  I really don't need this one, but wished they had had the Champagne Gold back when the 7" Kindle Oasis came out at first.  I wasn't going to get a new one just for the gold color.  But adding the "warm light" I'm going to be a bit crazy and get it.  Not a clue what I'm going to do with my current Oasis now, I already have the new Paperwhite as my 2nd kindle.  lol

I do wish they would come back out with the 6" Oasis, but with the battery fully on the device and a decent battery like the rest of the kindles.  I do love the larger size to read on, but the configuration of the 6" Oasis without the cover just fit in my hand sooooo much better than the bigger one.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Ya, I really like the buttons but mostly because their presence makes one side wide enough to grip one handed without touching the screen and causing a page turn.  The six inch Kindle fits the my jeans or shorts pocket which suits me great.  The seven inch will not.


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

So no battery upgrade and 13 more LEDS. That to me means even faster battery drain. No thanks. Seems like Amazon is adopting Apples hardware update policy.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Still the cold slippery body to try and hold onto?  No thanks.  So glad I bought an extra Voyage.  I'd rather have real buttons, but the haptic is better than nothing and I don't like the Oasis form factor at all.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I just weighed my old paperwhite (3-20-16 purchase - pw3) and pw4 ( don't have the new oasis):

7.4 oz pw3 *
6.5 oz pw4 *
6.6 oz new oasis

edit: * all naked - no covers

How is the battery life suppose to match up against the new paperwhite 4?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.

Surprised at the timing .... I wasn't expecting anything before later in the fall, if then.

Not really seeing the attraction. The 'color' of the light has never been an issue for me and, as far as I can tell, except for that, it's exactly the same as the 7" Oasis I already have. Which, of the 5 kindles I have on my account is possibly my least favorite. So ... I'll pass.

On the plus side, when I go to the page it's nice that I can see directly how it compares to the Oasis I already have -- it even has the name I gave my Oaisis -- which is where I can see the only change is the lights. I agree that seems like it'll be a hit to the battery. But probably it doesn't use all of them all the time.

It looks like the champagne gold color is available, but currently only when selecting the 32GB option.

Oh, and it seems to indicate you can 'schedule' when the color of the light changes. And it still automatically adjusts brightness with the ambient light ... a 'feature' which, frankly, I turned off on My oasis because it would change when I moved my arm sometimes!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann, I don't even like the auto brightness on my phone. If I lean towards a indoor light source it goes up and down. My Oasis2 did the same and I turned it off. Anytime I moved just a bit and tilted the screen just a tad it went up and up, then back down. Over and over.  Drove me nuts. I guess I can't sit still enough for auto brightness.


----------



## emathieu (May 1, 2011)

Looks like this will be a pass for me.  I have never found the "blue" lighting on the Oasis 2 to be an issue, so the warm lighting does nothing for me.  Since it seems to be the exact same device other than that addition, I will be waiting to see what the next iteration will bring.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The change in the lighting is not enough of a difference for me to replace an Oasis 2 that is working just fine.  Now if they added a bigger battery - I might think about it.
Honestly, I don't know what they can do to make it any better from a hardware standpoint.  I still think their entire "collections" scheme needs work, they need to do a better job with the metadata in the ebooks, and authors should not be able to publish a new "edition" of a book and get a new ASIN.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I believe that strip is also on the original Oasis2. It is on the 3G version, not the wifi. The antenna thingie? I remember that being in the pics too and talked about then.


Thanks for the catch. Own the non 3G thankfully.

Feels odd to see but this feels like the first time the junkies of the Kindle world (US on this thread, many of us who own 4,5,6,7 Kindles) aren't biting on the latest iteration immediately.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope the warmer light does not affect battery life (I don't see why it should) - and they incorporate this feature into the paperwhite. Toward the end of my day, I still read with my paperwhite (3 or 4), and most times I put on my blue blocker glasses anyway.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I ordered one.  I had 7 Kindles and most of them I don’t use.  I traded in four of them.  With the trade in and the 25% off when you order a new Kindle, I only paid $182.61 for the 32gb with 4g.  Plus I also got 6 months of kindle unlimited.  That’s a $60 value ($59.94 to be exact).  I would have been happy with the 8gb but didn’t see an option with 4g in the that size.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I won't be getting this new Oasis.  I have the Oasis 2 and I am perfectly happy with it.  There is nothing on the new one to make me "want" to have it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Well I ordered one. I had 7 Kindles and most of them I don't use. I traded in four of them. With the trade in and the 25% off when you order a new Kindle, I only paid $182.61 for the 32gb with 4g. Plus I also got 6 months of kindle unlimited. That's a $60 value ($59.94 to be exact). I would have been happy with the 8gb but didn't see an option with 4g in the that size.


Hi, nikkidog. I pulled the trigger also. I traded in 2 Kindles that i don't use and got the 25% discount. My total came to $89.61 for the 32g, no special offers. So, I figured, why not?! Now I'll have the new Oasis for at home and will use the my Paperwhite (10th gen) for travel.

You said you had a choice of Wi-Fi or Wi-Fi + cellular? I see no choice given when I look at the page for the new Oasis. I'm calling Amazon to check my order. I do want the cellular.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD, There was a tiny link under the order block that took you to the cellular option. It was listed as what we want you to know. I also found a link on Mobile Reads:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FJ91TLB?tag=mr060-20


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> DD, There was a tiny link under the order block that took you to the cellular option. It was listed as what we want you to know. I also found a link on Mobile Reads:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FJ91TLB?tag=mr060-20


No such link on the page I ordered from. I'm on the phone with Amazon Kindle support now. They sent me a link to get to the correct order page but now they're checking if I can still get the 25% discount if I cancel the first order and reorder the correct one.

UPDATE: CS said since trade-in credit is non-refundable, they issued me a courtesy credit in the same amount. I reordered the correct model while on the phone with CS and all went through ok. 
Thank you so much, nikkidog. If I hadn't read your post I would have been oblivious of the error!

Strange, now the 'what we want you to know' link appears on my screen. It wasn't there 10 minutes ago! I guess they corrected their problem


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

DD-Glad you were able to change your order to the model you wanted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Always love a good KindleWatch .... even if I'm not getting a kindle myself!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

nikkidog said:


> Well I ordered one. I had 7 Kindles and most of them I don't use. I traded in four of them. With the trade in and the 25% off when you order a new Kindle, I only paid $182.61 for the 32gb with 4g.


Awesome. If you've never used the temperature control and the warmer light on another reader that has it, it's really neat to experience and it opens up your reading experiences in my opinion. I've had a Kobo for the past year that has it and it's great for pitch dark reading and reading in really low light conditions.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I already have two KOBOs with the warm light and two Nooks.  Do not need it on a kindle. I was hoping for an entire style upgrade. Oh well.  I a happy with my 7.8" Nook. Kudos to B&N for developing a larger screen before Amazon.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

HLS said:


> I already have two KOBOs with the warm light and two Nooks. Do not need it on a kindle. I was hoping for an entire style upgrade. Oh well. I a happy with my 7.8" Nook. Kudos to B&N for developing a larger screen before Amazon.


I got the 7.8" nook as well... picked it up on launch day (in-store) and have been putting it through its paces. LOVE the blue-light filter on it as I did the one on my GlowLight 3. Love the size too!

As for the new Oasis... I'm kind of torn... on one hand, i really am a big fan of blue-light filters but on the other hand, is it really worth it to me to spend another $250 for something i already own just without the option to turn the light orange? In the end I think I'm gonna pass but I was tempted! I like where Amazon is going with this, but I will probably wait for an 8" or a 6" w/ new design or something a little more NEW I guess... not the same design as two years ago...

For now, I've been doing the majority of my reading on my new nook anyway... lol!!!

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

lindnet said:


> Still the cold slippery body to try and hold onto? No thanks. So glad I bought an extra Voyage. I'd rather have real buttons, but the haptic is better than nothing and I don't like the Oasis form factor at all.


This!! So happy with my Oasis 1. The cold, metal feel of the new ones put my teeth on edge. Hate it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

J_T said:


> This!! So happy with my Oasis 1. The cold, metal feel of the new ones put my teeth on edge. Hate it.


My Kindles have always been in a cover (usually Fintie book-style), so I have never noticed the cold, metal feel that bothers some. I am fairly conscious of the weight of Kindles because of arthritis in my hands since I was young, but except for the tooled leather Oberon covers (which I LOVED the beauty of) for early Kindles, a cover's added weight has never been an issue.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't use a cover with the Oasis2 anymore. For me it gets a bit heavy, or maybe unwieldly is a better word. The balance is off for me. Still a wee bit off without a cover. I just prefer 6 inch I think. My hands are small, I don't like holding large things.


----------



## Konolly (Jul 29, 2016)

I won't be buying. I was interested in what they would do next even though I love my Oasis 2, but I like the light already so there's no need to change. If it came with extra battery life I'd more tempted, but other than that the Oasis 2 is perfect for me.

This could be totally wrong but I don't feel the need for warm light on my Kindle in the evening like I do with my phone. Even if I have to have it quite bright it 'feels' soft, and if my eyes are tired I just reverse the colours so most of the screen is black.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Warm light is more about keeping your circadian rhythm in sync and assisting with sleep, which is more important than anyone realized.

Dr. Matthew Walker on Sleep for Enhancing Learning, Creativity, Immunity, and Glymphatic System 2-28-19


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I did a bit of reading about this about a year ago and most of the studies that blue light can affect sleep patters if it's above a certain level.  TV's, computers and tablets were at the very low end of the range they were concerned about.  Ereaders give off much less light so I suspect that orange light in ereaders is a marketing tool.  People hear blue light affects sleep.  Everyone wants to sleep good.  So they buy with that in mind even when the light involved isn't enough to matter.  And, of course, if one ereader does it they all have to compete.

I'm sure no sleep scientist but I read in bed most nights till I get too sleepy and then I sleep very well.

Barry


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

barryem said:


> I did a bit of reading about this about a year ago and most of the studies that blue light can affect sleep patters if it's above a certain level. TV's, computers and tablets were at the very low end of the range they were concerned about. Ereaders give off much less light so I suspect that orange light in ereaders is a marketing tool. People hear blue light affects sleep. Everyone wants to sleep good. So they buy with that in mind even when the light involved isn't enough to matter. And, of course, if one ereader does it they all have to compete.
> 
> I'm sure no sleep scientist but I read in bed most nights till I get too sleepy and then I sleep very well.
> 
> Barry


I read 2 or 3 books at the same time between my nooks, kobos, kindles, I read a kindle book at work and a kobo or nook book with the warm light before bed. problem solved but I find I fall asleep when I read. I do not know why but I sit on the edge of my bed to read for its the only comfortable spot in apartment and I find myself taking a nap after 30 minutes. I konk out even in the middle of the day


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

nikkidog said:


> Well I ordered one. I had 7 Kindles and most of them I don't use. I traded in four of them. With the trade in and the 25% off when you order a new Kindle, I only paid $182.61 for the 32gb with 4g. Plus I also got 6 months of kindle unlimited.


I'm a little confused on how that works - I just processed a trade-in using my old Kindle Keyboard, but it says the 25% discount will be applied after they receive the KKeyboard and it is approved. I was going to order the new Oasis now to get the 6 months KU offer, but do I need to wait until they receive the trade-in before I order, even though the Oasis won't ship for another month?

How does that work?

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> I'm a little confused on how that works - I just processed a trade-in using my old Kindle Keyboard, but it says the 25% discount will be applied after they receive the KKeyboard and it is approved. I was going to order the new Oasis now to get the 6 months KU offer, but do I need to wait until they receive the trade-in before I order, even though the Oasis won't ship for another month?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> ...


For me, I traded in 2 Kindles. The amount I got for the trade-ins was applied to my account as a gift card is. Then, when I applied that amount to the new Kindle order, the 25% was also deducted from the total cost. As I understand it, the 25% discount is only applied when you use your trade-in money for a new Kindle. My Kindles were quite recent models. Maybe it's different for older models??


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

But did you wait for Amazon to receive your trade-ins before ordering the new Oasis?  Since it isn't shipping yet I thought I could pre-order now before they receive my trade-in.  But the wording makes it sound like I have to wait until they confirm receipt before pre-ordering to make sure I get the 25% discount.  That's ok if the 6 month KU offer is still valid at that time, but I would kind of hate to miss the window.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

No, in fact, it said the Kindles had to be mailed by July 4th. The 25% discount and the trade-in value deduction appeared in my cart before I checked out. 
Under the Kindle Unlimited offer it says the redemption code will be emailed to you after your order ships. You won’t miss it. 

Try putting the new Kindle in your cart (Choose the ‘Pre-order Put in Cart’ option). Go to checkout. All your deductions should appear on the right before your final total. If it’s not correct, you don’t have to pull the trigger. Then you can call Kindle CS and ask.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, I tried your suggestion and no discounts were applied to my cart; the full price was shown so I zeroed out the cart.  I'll have to call customer service and see what the story is.  

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Kindleing said:


> I'm a little confused on how that works - I just processed a trade-in using my old Kindle Keyboard, but it says the 25% discount will be applied after they receive the KKeyboard and it is approved. I was going to order the new Oasis now to get the 6 months KU offer, but do I need to wait until they receive the trade-in before I order, even though the Oasis won't ship for another month?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> ...


No I did not have to wait. Amazon put a gift card or credit, not sure which as I did pay that much attention, on my account right away. They deducted the amount of the trade in first and then then25% off.

Order Summary
Item(s) Subtotal: $369.99
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Kindle Trade-in: -$92.50
Total before tax: $277.49
Estimated tax to be collected: $20.12
Gift Card Amount: -$115.00
Grand Total: $182.61

You have to put it in your cart and click proceed to checkout before it shows the discount. Right before you select place your order is where you will see it I am sure it will work with the 1 click order too. But like you, I wanted to make sure it was putting the discount on before I finalized the purchase.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

You have to return the Kindles by a certain date or Amazon will charge you for the trade in amount and the 25% using the credit card on file.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> For me, I traded in 2 Kindles. The amount I got for the trade-ins was applied to my account as a gift card is. Then, when I applied that amount to the new Kindle order, the 25% was also deducted from the total cost. As I understand it, the 25% discount is only applied when you use your trade-in money for a new Kindle. My Kindles were quite recent models. Maybe it's different for older models??


I don't think that's the case. I don't think there's any reason you can't pay for the rest of the kindle with a credit card and save your gift card balance for something else. In fact I'm sure I did just that once before when I traded in a kindle -- they had a similar 25% offer at the time. The GC credit showed in my account right away and the email indicated the 25% was good for a month or so. I was using the 25% on a kindle for a friend. I didn't want to use my GC since she was going to pay me back, but I also didn't want to waste the 25% credit, which is why I offered to buy it through my account. So I put the remainder on a credit card. I tend to maintain a GC balance but, arguably, as the kindle purchase was well later than the trade in and credit applied, it would have been possible that I had no GC left when I bought the kindle and used the 25% coupon.

I recall it working as nikkidog says: you won't see the discount applied until you click to proceed with the order. But until you click 'place order' you haven't bought anything.

Note you will never see the 25% showing on your account anywhere, because it ONLY can be used on a new kindle. But you'll have an email that says you have the coupon and it will be applied automatically when you order.

If it's not clear, though, contacting Kindle CS is the way to go.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

HLS said:


> I already have two KOBOs with the warm light and two Nooks. Do not need it on a kindle. I was hoping for an entire style upgrade. Oh well. I a happy with my 7.8" Nook. Kudos to B&N for developing a larger screen before Amazon.


Do you sideload much on the new Nook 7.8? I've read there is issues with sideloaded content corrupting.
I have a lot of purchased books from Amazon so it would be hard to go to B&N, but i do like the new nook


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Nook Glowlight 3 where everyone is also having sideload problems.  I only put sideloaded books on mine, mostly what I buy from Amazon.  I never lose any and I refresh it about once a week.  As I buy books I convert them and put copies on Dropbox and when I have a few new ones I copy the entire contents of my Dropbox ebook folder to my Nook.  I do it this way because I often update the metadata in books.  I like to improve the table of contents and also to include the number of pages in the book so I can see that from the Nook.  Sometimes I want a long book.  Sometimes i want a short book and this helps me pick.

Lately I haven't really used the Nook much.  I've been reading on my phone.  In the past, if a book didn't have X-Ray I'd read it on the Nook instead of my Kindle simply because the screen is so much better on the Nook.

I also had problems at first with books disappearing but then I found out that there's a feature in the Nook that, if you have the books sorted by Author, combines books by the same author and gives you a reduced total.  The books are there but the total is always wrong.  I do prefer to sort by author so when I put books on it I'll change the sort to sort by title and get the correct total to check it and then put the sort back to author.  No books are ever gone anymore.

There is a setting to turn off that feature but it doesn't really change anything.

The things I like about the Nook is that it tells me how many pages I have left in the chapter and the superior screen.  I have 7 or 8 Kindles, I've lost count, including the New Paperwhite, the previous Paperwhite, older Paperwhites and a Voyage.  If I put them side by side I can see a difference in the screens but not enough to care about.  If I put the Nook next to them the difference is very noticable.

The things I don't like about the Nook are that it's got a huge, bulky, humongous, oversized body that's just silly.  And that it's slower than molasses, even very slow molasses.  And that it has the clumsiest user interface in ereader history and probably even ereader future.  And most of all, when I hold my finger on a word to bring up the definition it does so in very light grey text that's very difficult to read.  It does the same thing with table of contents.  That has to be the dumbest feature in the history of technology, making New Coke seem brilliant.

It's the worse possible design for an ereader but for simply reading words on the screen it has no equal.

Barry


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's not clear, though, contacting Kindle CS is the way to go.


I talked to Kindle CS and they worked around the problem, so I have ordered a new Oasis with the right discount plus 6 months free KU.

I believe the problem was caused by not adding the Oasis to my shopping cart as soon as I finished with the trade-in processing screens. I went back later to add it to the cart and had to re-log in, which probably broke the link between the trade-in screen and the Oasis order page. Or something like that.

Anyway, all is well, but anyone wanting to do the trade-in upgrade should do it all in one process like the others did rather than breaking it into two steps as I did. Thanks to Nikkidog and DD for detailing their steps; that helped me present my case at the beginning of the CS telephone call and got them to research a solution for me.

Wally


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> I talked to Kindle CS and they worked around the problem, so I have ordered a new Oasis with the right discount plus 6 months free KU.
> 
> I believe the problem was caused by not adding the Oasis to my shopping cart as soon as I finished with the trade-in processing screens. I went back later to add it to the cart and had to re-log in, which probably broke the link between the trade-in screen and the Oasis order page. Or something like that.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad it worked out well for you, Wally, and that you have your new Kindle on the way. Kindle watch, here we come!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Wally glad you got it straightened out.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Kindleing said:


> I'm a little confused on how that works - I just processed a trade-in using my old Kindle Keyboard, but it says the 25% discount will be applied after they receive the KKeyboard and it is approved. I was going to order the new Oasis now to get the 6 months KU offer, but do I need to wait until they receive the trade-in before I order, even though the Oasis won't ship for another month?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> ...


you do not get the $$ part till they process the trade in then the credit posts to your account. I believe the 25% does not apply to preorders so you have to wait till july when its available I believe


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Kindleing said:


> I talked to Kindle CS and they worked around the problem, so I have ordered a new Oasis with the right discount plus 6 months free KU.
> 
> I believe the problem was caused by not adding the Oasis to my shopping cart as soon as I finished with the trade-in processing screens. I went back later to add it to the cart and had to re-log in, which probably broke the link between the trade-in screen and the Oasis order page. Or something like that.
> 
> ...


You should have waited till they processed the trade in for you would have got money to also apply in addition to the discount. $75 credit for Oasis trade in $50 credit for paperwhite 10 trade in and $30 for the basic kindle


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

HLS said:


> $75 credit for Oasis trade in $50 credit for paperwhite 10 trade in and $30 for the basic kindle


They offered $25 for my PW2 so I decided to keep it; that left me with only a $5 trade-in for the Kindle Keyboard. I don't have any of the newer versions that offered higher trade-in values.

Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HLS said:


> you do not get the $$ part till they process the trade in then the credit posts to your account. I believe the 25% does not apply to preorders so you have to wait till july when its available I believe


last couple of times I've traded in a kindle, I was given the option to have the GC posted immediately. Of course, if the item never arrived or wasn't in the condition I said, they'd then bill me for that amount. And nikkidog's post indicates that she ordered and the 25% discount did apply ... even though the new Oasis is a pre-order item.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> last couple of times I've traded in a kindle, I was given the option to have the GC posted immediately. Of course, if the item never arrived or wasn't in the condition I said, they'd then bill me for that amount. And nikkidog's post indicates that she ordered and the 25% discount did apply ... even though the new Oasis is a pre-order item.


Correct. Same happened with me. The 25% does apply to pre-orders and the trade-in money was available immediately.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

HLS said:


> Still the same old device but with orange glowlight.


They had planned to release it on Halloween. 

Laboriously typed with fat thumbs on my tablet.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

anyone have delivery to Amazon locker?  in the past i was not able to  apply the$25 unless  I shipped to home


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

My Kindle gets delivered today I cannot wait but for some reason they gave me double credit for my trade-in and I am only paying $80 bucks for the brand new Kindle oasis.  I keep waiting for them to reverse that extra credit but they have not so I guess I am lucky also the same happened with me when I bought the nook glow light plus in May

For renewing my B&N membership they gave me a 20%  discount and there must be another discount in there somewhere for I only paid like $150 and that included both the  $199 Glowlight plus and my membership renewal and that was an in store purchase.

I


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I need another kindle like I need another tin of tea.  . I have a pile of kindles and I have to charge them and load updates on them lined up like soldiers. But its nice to have them all over my reading spots and always have one ready and also to have 1 or 2 loaded with library books that expired and wifi off. 

I am tempted by this new Oasis, even though I have number 1 and number 2 already. I think if they would let me trade in my Oasis2 for the new one I might do it, but I checked and its not one of the listed ones. I am not giving up my Voyage or Oasis1. Not sure there is a point in getting a new bigOasis without being able to get money for the old one. I really don't need 2 of the almost same. 

Wonder why they don't allow trade in for the big Oasis.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I need another kindle like I need another tin of tea. . I have a pile of kindles and I have to charge them and load updates on them lined up like soldiers. But its nice to have them all over my reading spots and always have one ready and also to have 1 or 2 loaded with library books that expired and wifi off.
> 
> I am tempted by this new Oasis, even though I have number 1 and number 2 already. I think if they would let me trade in my Oasis2 for the new one I might do it, but I checked and its not one of the listed ones. I am not giving up my Voyage or Oasis1. Not sure there is a point in getting a new bigOasis without being able to get money for the old one. I really don't need 2 of the almost same.
> 
> Wonder why they don't allow trade in for the big Oasis.


Atunah, I traded my Oasis 2 (9th generation). They gave me $75 for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They offer me $75 for my Oasis1, the O2 isn't listed. I would assume to get more for the newer oasis anyway. But oh well. Not giving up my O1. My O2 is worth more than $75. Its in pristine condition with no battery of screen issues. Feels a bit low for that device. But they are not offering that in the trade in screen for me in any case. Only my older kindles.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> They offer me $75 for my Oasis1, the O2 isn't listed. I would assume to get more for the newer oasis anyway. But oh well. Not giving up my O1. My O2 is worth more than $75. Its in pristine condition with no battery of screen issues. Feels a bit low for that device. But they are not offering that in the trade in screen for me in any case. Only my older kindles.


I traded the O1 and the O2 and they gave me $75 for each. My O2 was also like brand new. Only ever sat in my bedside table. Doesn't seem quite fair, does it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Tunji99 said:


> So no battery upgrade and 13 more LEDS. That to me means even faster battery drain. No thanks. Seems like Amazon is adopting Apples hardware update policy.


Good ereader stated the battery is a tad bigger


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I am going to test my battery I charged both O2and O3 to 100% and set light level the same. Going to let it sit idle for 12 to 24 hrs and see if any battery percentage dropped and by how much. Will use paperwhite for now.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Well O3 dropped 3% overnight and O2 was still at 100%.   All on the same settings. The O3 has more lights on it and is breighter on the same settings so I guess I should not be suprised


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DD said:


> I traded the O1 and the O2 and they gave me $75 for each. My O2 was also like brand new. Only ever sat in my bedside table. Doesn't seem quite fair, does it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how did you trade in your O2? I am really tempted by the offer. Get 25% off and I could trade in a basic without light no buttons and the O2 for it and it would be worth it. But when I go to the upgrade and trade section, it only lists my O1, Voyage, basic without buttons and my very old basic with buttons. It does not list my O2 as being part of it at all. So I have no clue how to go about that. Ans how do you do more than one device in the first place. Each seem to go through its own process so I am just totally confused at this point.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I traded in four Kindles and received credit for each one.  I only received the 25% discount once.  Amazon accepted 3 of the Kindles and sent the Paperwhite back to me and billed my credit card for the $30 they had allowed for trade in.  I called them asking why and they couldn’t tell me.  The person I talked to said it was probably damaged in shipping.  When I got the Paperwhite back there was nothing wrong with it.  I registered it back to my account.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I didn’t trade in my Oasis2.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> how did you trade in your O2? I am really tempted by the offer. Get 25% off and I could trade in a basic without light no buttons and the O2 for it and it would be worth it. But when I go to the upgrade and trade section, it only lists my O1, Voyage, basic without buttons and my very old basic with buttons. It does not list my O2 as being part of it at all. So I have no clue how to go about that. Ans how do you do more than one device in the first place. Each seem to go through its own process so I am just totally confused at this point.


At the time I traded it, it just came up as an option. You can do more than one trade-in at the same time.It comes through as the same trade-in order number. I don't know why the O2 isn't coming up for you?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So you just do one at a time in a separate package with different label they give you right? I can go do the regular trade in page and I can pick any kindle there. On the new oasis page when I click on the trade in link, only the 4 kindles I listed come up associated with my account. So I just do one at a time and send them off in a box? I don't have the original package anymore. They just put the 25% on the account when I buy the Oasis after they accept the trade ins?

I wish they would make all this a bit more clear. Maybe I am dense but its really very confusing how this works. I only have the O2 and a basic to trade in. I won't give up my Voyage and O1. Funny they only offer $5 for the original K1. WTF. Why would I ever give away my unicorn or basically nothing.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So you just do one at a time in a separate package with different label they give you right? I can go do the regular trade in page and I can pick any kindle there. On the new oasis page when I click on the trade in link, only the 4 kindles I listed come up associated with my account. So I just do one at a time and send them off in a box? I don't have the original package anymore. They just put the 25% on the account when I buy the Oasis after they accept the trade ins?
> 
> I wish they would make all this a bit more clear. Maybe I am dense but its really very confusing how this works. I only have the O2 and a basic to trade in. I won't give up my Voyage and O1. Funny they only offer $5 for the original K1. WTF. Why would I ever give away my unicorn or basically nothing.


I know, it's not really clear. I've made mistakes before.

You don't do two separate trade-ins. They send one label and I returned them in the same box. I wish I could go back and look so I could tell you exact steps but it's impossible. Once I click trade-in, it's in process. Go to the product page of the model you are buying. There will be a link that says trade in and save. When you click it, the Kindles registered to your account will pop up. Select the ones you are trading in and answer the questions about condition.

They give you the 25% and the trade in value right away. If they don't accept the trade in for some reason, they will charge it back to you.

Make sure you do a factory reset of your Kindle and deregister it from your account before you send it. I think there is a trade in help page that helps you understand how it all works.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is the problem. When I click on that link on the  product page they don't show my O2. they only show my Voyage, basic, old basic and O1 as an option for trade in. I can only see the O2 if I go the the different section on trad ins. And its separate so I have no clue how to do this with the O2 and basic. I don't see how it goes on teh same label when I have to click each device separate and answer the 2 questions on it. Not a clue. 

Its a real turn off for me that I can't figure this out. Its peeving me off really. I been a kindle owner since 2008 and this shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> That is the problem. When I click on that link on the product page they don't show my O2. they only show my Voyage, basic, old basic and O1 as an option for trade in. I can only see the O2 if I go the the different section on trad ins. And its separate so I have no clue how to do this with the O2 and basic. I don't see how it goes on teh same label when I have to click each device separate and answer the 2 questions on it. Not a clue.
> 
> Its a real turn off for me that I can't figure this out. Its peeving me off really. I been a kindle owner since 2008 and this shouldn't be this hard.


Well, I don't know but even if you do one trade in, you will get the value and the 25%. Then do the other one separately and you get that value as a gift card on your account. You end up the same anyway.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I was in an Amz store yesterday (it's down the block from where I already was) but was disappointed that they don't yet have an O3 to look at. So I'll wait awhile longer ('til the next time I'm in that block, a few weeks from now probably). I want to *see* what it looks like before deciding to get one; I don't lack for devices to read on (Kindles, Fires, iDevices of various sizes) so there's no hurry.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DD said:


> Well, I don't know but even if you do one trade in, you will get the value and the 25%. Then do the other one separately and you get that value as a gift card on your account. You end up the same anyway.


Thanks DD. You just helped me make sense and figure this out.

My basic pops up. Only $15, but at least I could get the 25% off on the new Oasis and then trade in the old Oasis afterwards via the regular trade in page. I assume the gift card for the trade in is a regular GC so I can use it on anything? So instead of using it on the kindle I just use it on something I buy anyway. Be a wash. I might do that. I really don't need the basic anyway. It has no buttons and no light. I only got it because there was some super sale on it at the time so I got it for really cheap.

I assume I don't need the original box? I'll have to find some sort of box somewhere.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Thanks DD. You just helped me make sense and figure this out.
> 
> My basic pops up. Only $15, but at least I could get the 25% off on the new Oasis and then trade in the old Oasis afterwards via the regular trade in page. I assume the gift card for the trade in is a regular GC so I can use it on anything? So instead of using it on the kindle I just use it on something I buy anyway. Be a wash. I might do that. I really don't need the basic anyway. It has no buttons and no light. I only got it because there was some super sale on it at the time so I got it for really cheap.
> 
> I assume I don't need the original box? I'll have to find some sort of box somewhere.


Right, they give you a regular gift card that you can use on anything. I really do not understand how they assign a value. They wanted to give me only $30 for my Paperwhite 10th generation which I bought last Nov. I kept it.


----------

